# Cabelas Recon app, need help



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been to the cabelas recon app site and am still having difficulty with the maps. From what I understand, I should be able to use the internal G.P.S. in my Droid htc to utilize the maps. If I have the phones mobile net work on the maps appear right away. when its off the maps will not appear even when I have three bars on the G.P.S. meter. Do I need to load the maps into the phone in order for a map to appear when the mobile net work is off? If so how do I go about it, I have not notice any way to accopmplish this. Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it downloads the map everytime so it needs the network available. So instead of having a chip/gps with the info on/in it, it sources it everytime from the network.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm pretty sure it downloads the map everytime so it needs the network available. So instead of having a chip/gps with the info on/in it, it sources it everytime from the network.


So I need to keep the mobile network on at all times when using the app? Will it even work in the woods if I am unable to get a signal for regular phone use?


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

No. There is an option to download maps. You download the areas were you most regularly hunt. These maps will always be available. If you don't have the maps downloaded then you will need service to download the map. 

The option on the app is called map caching.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Lumberman said:


> No. There is an option to download maps. You download the areas were you most regularly hunt. These maps will always be available. If you don't have the maps downloaded then you will need service to download the map.
> 
> The option on the app is called map caching.


Thanks, I thought you should be able to d.l. maps.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Yeah I haven't used it much other than mapping a couple mountainbike trails. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

